# Learning Prior to Bolt Addition on Charter



## molimelight (Jan 29, 2016)

I've been browsing all of the posts I could find on the Bolt with Charter and the Tuning Adapter and Cable Card. I'm a bit confused as to whether or not I need a splitter to add the TA. 

I do not plan on using the MoCa networking. I plan on having the Bolt networked through my hard wired Cat 6 home network. I don't have any other places where I would need to run a Mini, etc. I would like to access the bolt from my home computer. Does this setup sound like it will work? 

If so, then is there any reason not to run the cable to the TA and then to the Bolt along with the USB, rather than a splitter to the TA and the Bolt?

Thanks in advance for any help!


----------



## Nickipedia (Jul 18, 2015)

molimelight said:


> If so, then is there any reason not to run the cable to the TA and then to the Bolt along with the USB, rather than a splitter to the TA and the Bolt?


Connect it as you mentioned. Using a splitter will cost you a bit of gain and is not needed for the TA on Charter.


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

It is needed. Not using a splitter costs a lot more gain. I've done it both ways and measured the difference. Moto TA takes an extra dB or two, which is significant, considering 3.5dB is a 50% loss. In my case it made a big difference. Using the pass thru I had a very weak signal and frequent breakups. Using a splitter, signal was solid. Even Charter's own install docs show a splitter (but they've since removed them from the website). Use the pass thru at your own peril.


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Nickipedia said:


> Connect it as you mentioned. Using a splitter will cost you a bit of gain and is not needed for the TA on Charter.


False. If you are using a Motorola TA, there is a good chance you will have all kinds of issues if you use the built-in pass-thru. Using a splitter is a must.


----------



## conejored (Jan 29, 2016)

We have a Charter install schedule for next week. Should we have a splitter on hand or will Charter have one? We have indicated that they need to send someone who know how to do a Tivo install (but who knows if they will actually send someone who has done one). Should we go to their local office and pick up the TA and/or CableCard ahead of time to insure we have those (rather than trusting the installer to bring them as it was noted as a TiVo install)?


----------



## mdavej (Aug 13, 2015)

I have done a self install of Charter TAs and cards at least a dozen times, using every configuration imaginable.

Charter should have a splitter on hand, but probably will have no idea how to connect your Tivo and TA, much less how to activate your card. So be prepared to tell the tech what to do. Or let him do whatever he wants, then you connect it properly after he leaves. I've had to do both.

I would not trust Charter to have a TA or card on the truck, despite the work order.

If you already have Charter TV service, you can do a self install. If it's a new service or just internet, they will insist on sending someone out.

Whether he uses a splitter or not, don't let him leave until you receive all your channels. And do check them all.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

The Charter tech who installed my TAs specifically told me not to use the passthrough and even put those little locks on them so I couldn't.


----------



## conejored (Jan 29, 2016)

We currently only have Charter Internet and are adding TV and Phone and saving about $120 a month doing it (we will be paying less than what we are just paying for Directv now) so they will need to come out. We have scheduled it for a Friday so we will make sure that they have everything before they even start as we will not want to have no service all weekend as the plan is not to cancel Directv until after the install is up and running. Is there any setup we can do on the Bolt ahead of time though just an Ethernet connection and a TV (but no cable)?


----------



## molimelight (Jan 29, 2016)

conejored said:


> We have a Charter install schedule for next week. Should we have a splitter on hand or will Charter have one? We have indicated that they need to send someone who know how to do a Tivo install (but who knows if they will actually send someone who has done one). Should we go to their local office and pick up the TA and/or CableCard ahead of time to insure we have those (rather than trusting the installer to bring them as it was noted as a TiVo install)?


It looks from the answers on here that it's best to use the splitter. I wouldn't count on Charter having one. If you have a Home Depot nearby, it looks like this one will work:

Ideal-2-4-GHz-2-Way-Splitter-85-332/202276264

I'm going to pick one up and go by the Charter office and get the cable card and the Tuning Adapter. From their web site it looks like they use a Cisco TA but who knows what they actually have. Even if they don't complete the install and you have to do some stuff by yourself, before they leave have them make you a couple of small cables, about a foot and a half long or so (or whatever length you'll need depending on where you plan on putting the TA) for going from the splitter to the TA and the Bolt.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

In my experience the techs always have splitters on hand. And they're usually better quality then the ones you can buy at the local hardware store. They usually also have amps, antenuators, and other gizmos needed to make your system work.


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 7, 2016)

Regarding splitters, does any cable company in the US go above 1Ghz? I know up to 2Ghz is required for satellite. I keep reading how TiVo support is telling people they need to use 2Ghz splitters. Perhaps is that for Moca only?

I've never seen a cable installer use anything other than 1Ghz splitters.


----------



## Dan203 (Apr 17, 2000)

MoCa uses frequencies over 1GHz


----------



## swyman18 (Jan 7, 2016)

Dan203 said:


> MoCa uses frequencies over 1GHz


Ok, thanks for confirming.


----------



## Durfman (Nov 19, 2001)

Charter set up both of ours and they used splitters on each install


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

conejored said:


> We currently only have Charter Internet and are adding TV and Phone and saving about $120 a month doing it (we will be paying less than what we are just paying for Directv now) so they will need to come out. We have scheduled it for a Friday so we will make sure that they have everything before they even start as we will not want to have no service all weekend as the plan is not to cancel Directv until after the install is up and running. Is there any setup we can do on the Bolt ahead of time though just an Ethernet connection and a TV (but no cable)?


Yes, go ahead and setup the Bolt (go through guided setup). If you wait until they come out, they are going to leave before it is working because they aren't going to wait and hour or two for the guided setup to complete. And you can't activate the cablecard until the TiVo is past the setup screen.

Also, before they even begin, make sure they have a cablecard and tuning adapter. There's about a 90% chance they will have to run and get one because they never actually look at the order until they are at your place.


----------



## conejored (Jan 29, 2016)

rainwater said:


> Yes, go ahead and setup the Bolt (go through guided setup). If you wait until they come out, they are going to leave before it is working because they aren't going to wait and hour or two for the guided setup to complete. And you can't activate the cablecard until the TiVo is past the setup screen.
> 
> Also, before they even begin, make sure they have a cablecard and tuning adapter. There's about a 90% chance they will have to run and get one because they never actually look at the order until they are at your place.


Thanks, as soon as we get our TIVO unit we will hook it up to a TV and Ethernet and run the guided setup so it is ready. Still trying to determine if we are going to go with a Bolt or a Roamio Pro but will need to decide that in the next day or two. We are a little uncomfortable with some of the issues the Bolt is having (no streaming out of home, no external HD currently available and Plex issues). I know that they are working on resolving some of these, but it not sure how much of a leap of faith that Tivo will work them out we are willing to take being new Tivo customers as well.


----------



## 7thton (Mar 3, 2005)

For what it is worth, I have mine set up using the TA's pass-through.

I haven't noticed any problems thus far.


----------



## molimelight (Jan 29, 2016)

Thought I''d post an update and say thanks again for all of the replies. Friday night I ran the Guided Setup and installed the Bolt yesterday, using the 2.4 GHz splitter I got from HD. Called in to Charter and the girl on the phone was helpful but I got the feeling she hadn't done too many TiVo installs. We stopped at the point of getting a message that the security certificates didn't match and the TA needed updating. She arranged for a tech to come by about an hour later, so I unplugged the Bolt and the TA. When the tech got here I plugged them in and it came up and ran fine. I got all of the channels and a solid yellow light on the TA.  I'm guessing that's all it needed was a restart after it was updated. The tech was a nice guy but it's good it started up OK because he admitted at the start that he hadn't done too many TiVos. 

I had a DTV TiVo a long time ago so I'm somewhat familiar with the interface. It's way better than the Charter DVR and there's much more for me to learn. I have to say two things I don't like off the bat are; 1) The design. Looks awful with all of my other black AV equipment.  Down the line I can see disassembling (maybe when I upgrade the HD) it and using a very good product Krylon makes to "Paint it Black". (RS reference intentional!) or maybe transfer it to a generic black case. 2) No "off" button.  I know this has been debated and covered in other threads and I'm using "Standby" for now, but I'm familiar with DTV where the "Power" button actually puts it in standby mode and still records, etc.

Thanks again for all of the help.


----------

